# Death by Double (Double Chocolate, Double chocolate oatmeal stout)



## Elmer (Oct 24, 2015)

*Death by Double (Double Chocolate, Double coffee oatmeal stout)*

This is stout recipe (founders clone) which I have tweaked.
Shooting for 7.5 % & 30 ibu 

Ingredients:
6.6 lbs. light,, LME
2 lbs. light DME
24 oz. flaked oats
1.0 lb. chocolate malt 
.75 lb roast barley malt 
.5 lb debittered, black malt 
.5 lb. crystal malt 120L 
2.0 oz. ground Sumatran coffee
2.0 oz. ground Kona coffee
2.5 oz. dark, bittersweet baker’s chocolate
1.5 oz. unsweetened chocolate baking nibs
1.1 oz 14.3 AAU Nugget pellet hops (60 min
0.5 oz 2.5 AAU Willamette pellet hops (30 min.) 
0.5 oz 2.5 AAU Willamette pellet hops (0 min.) 
1⁄2 tsp. yeast nutrient (last 15 minutes) 


05 ale yeast

Add the Sumatran coffee and two chocolate varieties at the end of the boil.

Add the Kona coffee and condition for one week,


----------



## BernardSmith (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi Elmer, sounds like a project. Two questions: your recipe calls for cocoa nibs, is that the same as the Baker's chocolate? And , you are adding the nutrient 15 minutes before the end of the boil. Is that an effective time to add that? I ask the second question because don't brewers feel that the chilling period is a period where the wort is most subject to infection, and if you add nutrient before you pitch the yeast are you not then inviting problems? I am not asking because I think I know the answer. I am wondering if it might not be better to add the nutrient after you have pitched the yeast...


----------



## Elmer (Oct 24, 2015)

BernardSmith said:


> Hi Elmer, sounds like a project. Two questions: your recipe calls for cocoa nibs, is that the same as the Baker's chocolate? And , you are adding the nutrient 15 minutes before the end of the boil. Is that an effective time to add that? I ask the second question because don't brewers feel that the chilling period is a period where the wort is most subject to infection, and if you add nutrient before you pitch the yeast are you not then inviting problems? I am not asking because I think I know the answer. I am wondering if it might not be better to add the nutrient after you have pitched the yeast...




I am using bakers chocolate, LHBS did not use the nibs (atleast he could not tell me if they were sweetened or unsweetened)

I have always added nutrient before yeast.
Since I built my chiller cool down period is quick.

And I don't fear infection! 
<throws salt over shoulder, knocks on wood>


----------



## LoveTheWine (Oct 24, 2015)

Sounds tasty and thanks for sharing.
I may have to try this one however, I will have to convert it into an all grain recipe as we do not do extract brewing


----------



## Elmer (Oct 25, 2015)

You know it is thick when the hops just sit on top of the mist.

This stuff was black, like"none more black"


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 27, 2015)

Elmer said:


> This stuff was black, like"none more black"



Nice. Classic quote.


----------



## CGish (Oct 27, 2015)

LoveTheWine said:


> Sounds tasty and thanks for sharing.
> I may have to try this one however, I will have to convert it into an all grain recipe as we do not do extract brewing



I think this is the original All Grain recipe:

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showpost.php?p=1110549&postcount=7

This post suggests that the recipe may need to be adjusted for your equiptment:

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showpost.php?p=1131032&postcount=22


----------



## botigol (Oct 27, 2015)

15 mins of boiling temps should be enough to not only sanitize, but sterilize the nutrient addition.

As an aside, I recently perused a Founder's clone and read that some of those that had brewed it recommended to cold brew the second coffee addition. Someone also posted that the head brewer made the first coffee addition while mashing.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Oct 27, 2015)

CGish said:


> I think this is the original All Grain recipe:
> 
> http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showpost.php?p=1110549&postcount=7
> 
> ...




perfect, thanks!


----------



## LoveTheWine (Nov 2, 2015)

Tried the all grain version today. Changed a bit of the recipe to suit my stock and needs. Hope it turns out good!


----------



## Elmer (Nov 7, 2015)

Racking today. Adding the second coffee addition.



I have decided I am going to separate out 1 gallon and age on 1 oz of oak, which will have soaked in 2 oz of whiskey.
Maybe a little more whiskey will have to adjust to taste.
Intend to age this for a month


----------



## Elmer (Nov 7, 2015)

Racked


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 7, 2015)

This looks really good... I have a chocolate stout not quite ready to bottle but it is made with far fewer ingredients (also whole grain) but I think that yours may have a far richer more complex taste. .


----------



## LoveTheWine (Nov 8, 2015)

At this early stage i am finding the coffee completely taking over and the chocolate taste almost nonexistent. I did raise the bitter level up a bit so this may have something to do with it.


----------



## Elmer (Nov 8, 2015)

LoveTheWine said:


> At this early stage i am finding the coffee completely taking over and the chocolate taste almost nonexistent. I did raise the bitter level up a bit so this may have something to do with it.




Mine had a strong chocolate aroma, but more coffee taste.
It also has a chocolate film floating on top.

I am debating how this flavor will fare with whiskey and oak aging????


----------



## LoveTheWine (Nov 8, 2015)

Elmer said:


> Mine had a strong chocolate aroma, but more coffee taste.
> It also has a chocolate film floating on top.
> 
> I am debating how this flavor will fare with whiskey and oak aging????



Whiskey/oak should be great but may require a bit of aging to get the flavors to meld nicely.


----------



## Elmer (Nov 13, 2015)

Soaking 1/2 oz of med toast Hungarian cubes in 1 oz of maker Mark.
Might up the whiskey to 2 oz in a few weeks depending on taste.
I will only be oaking/aging 1 gallon of stout


----------



## Elmer (Nov 14, 2015)

Bottled all but 1 gallon, which will be aged on 1 oz oak/1oz makers mark


----------



## Elmer (Nov 28, 2015)

2 weeks in the bottle. Needs to sit and carb more.
Flavor wise it is a chocolate covered coffee.
I goofed up the SG reading (didn't stir before I took 1st reading, so SG was low. According to calculations and reading it is 5.5%, but I had enough fermentable sugar for 7.5)
The beer leaves you warm and fuzzy like a 7% beer.
It has just enough bitterness, from coffee and hop.
I am going to let a few are for a good long while.


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 29, 2015)

Whoa Nelly... Does that mean it will continue to ferment in the bottle? And does that suggest that you will have real gushers in your hand when you crack open a bottle in a couple of weeks or more?


----------



## Elmer (Nov 29, 2015)

BernardSmith said:


> Whoa Nelly... Does that mean it will continue to ferment in the bottle? And does that suggest that you will have real gushers in your hand when you crack open a bottle in a couple of weeks or more?




I shouldn't have a gusher. The picture may be misleading, but it took a bit after the pour to get that head.
I only used 2.1 oz for just under 4 gallons of beer


----------



## Elmer (Dec 5, 2015)

Bottled 10 bottles that had sat on 2 oz oak (mixed med toast Hungarian cubes/dark American chips) & 2 oz makers mark.
Dropped the last bottle on the floor and drank what was left.
This is smokey, oaky whiskey flavored stout


----------



## Elmer (Dec 18, 2015)

Wish it had more carb, but it is tasty just the way it is!


----------

